# Favorites



## CharlieD (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you  have favorits on your PC? i'm sure you do. I'm sure many of us use it on the regular bases. Wouldn't it be nice to have one on this site? You see the thread you really like, the one that has an exelent recipe, the one that made you laugh, the one that had everybodys name in, the one you simply want to be able to get to any time, without going thru search, thru endless list of Subscriptions, you add that thread to your Favorits. Then it is there for good.

    I was looking for "pierogy" thread the other day, well apperently there is more than one, if it was in my favorits all it would take is one click.

 I say, lets add Favorits here.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 28, 2006)

Great idea Charlie!


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 28, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing just a few days ago.
It'll save me from having to search old threads that aren't coming up in the user CP.
Or threads with things I want to use but can never find again.
Like that snow ice cream thread.
By the time it snows, i will have forgotten about it, or lost it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 28, 2006)

Doesn't really matter to me as I just go to user cp, members photos and new posts......if I need a recipe I just use the search and type in the ingredient. .............anyone care to buy my vote


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 28, 2006)

How much?


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 28, 2006)

how would you implement that in VB code though?


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 28, 2006)

Another useful tool would be a Recipe File, where you could save the recipes you like right on this site, in your Home folder.


----------



## amber (Nov 28, 2006)

I definately like the recipe file idea!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know anything about VB or anyother programing. I just know that on the other food site I go to they have "Favorits" and it's great. I do not like the recipe idea because it is the thread/threads that I'm interested in.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 28, 2006)

You go to another food site!


----------



## MJ (Nov 28, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Another useful tool would be a Recipe File, where you could save the recipes you like right on this site, in your Home folder.


This idea is something we have discussed and hope to add to the site in the near future. We just need to find some time to sit down and figure out the best way to do it.


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 28, 2006)

How about saving the thread link in your web browser as a favorite or bookmark.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 28, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> How much?


 
......hmmm ......I'm feeling generous at the moment.....its yours for the taking Charlie D....free of charge.....


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 29, 2006)

A recipe box would be great and so very handy. I have one in another site I use and it is so handy and easy to access.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 29, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> You go to another food site!


 
Sorry,   I am still russian, so I do go to this one russian site.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 29, 2006)

Personally, I am not fond of recipe box. Simply because it is redundant. I already have recipe, well not box, but the folder, where I keep all the recipes, from all over the place. I do not see the need of having one on each site I go to and have another/separate one for my own, or my mom’s, or my grandma’s, or my aunt’s recipes.


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 29, 2006)

Charlie that is a great idea. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Constance (Nov 30, 2006)

I sure like the recipe box idea. I have a problem searching...often I can't remember the exact name of the recipe, and even if I do, it still takes a lot of searching. As it is, I copy and store my favorite in my recipe files (a thing I created on my PC). 
I also like the idea of "favorite threads". That's something I wouldn't store in my recipe files. 

Whatever you all can do. This is a fine site as is, and I'd like to express my thanks to the administrators.


----------

